
AWS announced Glacier Deep Archive to replace tape archives - BorisYeltsin
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/28/aws-announced-glacier-deep-archive-to-replace-tape-archives/
======
jayonsoftware
Wonder what type of storage they are using at $1/TB/Month ...if they are using
HD, it will take them 3 or more years to recover the capital investment.

